# Cons of mounting air tank under the car?



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

I am looking at mounting my air tank for my bags under the rear of my car where the muffler used to be.. My fear is that 1. It will freeze in the winter and make my system useless or 2. smash it off something.. Anybody have any experience with mounting under the car!

Thanks


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

If it's in a safe place relatively safe from debris you should have no issue. I would face all the fittings towards the body to protect them further. An aluminum tank or steel with in and out power coated would also be preferable because of rust. As for freezing the key there is to keep your tank drained occasionally and it if you have issues run brake anti-freeze. It doesn't stay much warmer in your car in sub freezing temperatures when it's off.


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the information :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

- More exposed to cold weather, but as has been said...if your car sits outside in the winter overnight an interior tank will probably be just as cold as an exterior one. 

- Harder to access and work on if it's really tucked away under the car. Especially if something has caused your tank or bags to lose pressure and the car is stuck airred out. 

Semi Trucks' air tanks are all outside so it can't be that bad of an idea


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Teflon will be my friend... :thumbup: I will be making sure that there is room to work on the system due to mufflerectomy... I can always drop the tank out as well..


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

you probably wont have to worry about your oil pan as much as the air tank. that should be a pro


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Tucked up where the muffler would have been I see no possible way for it to be an issue I would have to be dragging my rear body for it to cause any problem


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

Just did this on my MKV Rabbit. Dorbritz did my install and he said mounting it was kinda a pain. I live in Texas and I've noticed the tank pressure go up slowly due to the heat but as far as any worries I'd say there really are none. Tank tucks nicely and is uber stealth. Mine is 2.5 gallons but I'm sure you could squeez a 5 gallon in there. Make sure it's steel and make sure you coat/paint it. All my fittings are pointed towards the top and there's a petcock so I can drain it. The tank doesn't really hang lower than te exhaust so it's win win all over. I'll post pics of my setup later


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for you first-hand information about the setup! It's a tdi so there is no muffler so with a 5 gal it will sit almost flush with the spare tire boxed part of the body so I feel as if it will be alright?? I will just make a mount to hold the tank and act as a skid


----------

